# AeroRest Update



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

No black??? Sorry, you just lost a sale. I'm not putting a green rest on an otherwise all black bow trimmed in red. Seriously, not trying to be a jerk, but it just isn't about functionality, it has to look good on my bow too.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

I fully understand. I like that black too. But that green steel look and the absolute hardness is hard for me to say no. I am sure there are other black rest that will work and look great with you set up. I understand and appreciate the comments. A few emailed me about the screw specification too. It is indeed difficult to please everyone. But there are just so many of you and there is only so much I can do. May be in the future, I shall make a tactical black version.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Just got the production model off the factory. They looked better than I thought and it is sure better than the prototype. I especially like the weight as what shown is the actually deal where everything: Washers, bolts and all. The standard and micro adjust ones are shown below. What do you think?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

The Camo ones will be off to the dippers tomorrow or Tuesday. And the natural ones should be out to dealers by Thursday. And we shall fill all pre orders by this coming Friday. At last. I am shipping those.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

And I got the first batch of AeroRest finished in MIL spec Anodizing. Now the last part, laser.... Seems forever... By the way, for those who knows, the finish of the AeroRest is the same as what Fuji uses on its guide, (hardloy), just it is 1/2 the thickness. What do you think? I personally think the natural color of aluminum oxide is quite good looking, not to mention the natural shades it added to the depth of grey proved a granite look to the piece due to formation and crystallization (density) of the AL when formed









Below is our manual that comes with it, and the packaging.
Suggestion, correction, recommendation welcome.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Does it make any noise when drawing an ACC or, straight aluminum arrow?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

The easiest way for you to find out if the rest make too much noise besides getting one in your hand is to put 2 plates together and form a valley, draw your arrow over that. If the sound that it generate is not acceptable, the rest will not work for you.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Firenock said:


> The easiest way for you to find out if the rest make too much noise besides getting one in your hand is to put *2 plates* together and form a valley, draw your arrow over that. If the sound that it generate is not acceptable, the rest will not work for you.


Two plates? As in diner plates?


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Why didn't you design it with vertical adjustment ???


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, dinner plates!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Hit-em said:


> Why didn't you design it with vertical adjustment ???


The micros adjust one have everything. The standard one, you need to move the bracket to get that. Micro adjust version below


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

All back order are filled. When some of you or your dealer get it. Please let us know how you like and dislike it. I want the good, bad and ugly


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

eyeswideopen said:


> No black??? Sorry, you just lost a sale. I'm not putting a green rest on an otherwise all black bow trimmed in red. Seriously, not trying to be a jerk, but it just isn't about functionality, it has to look good on my bow too.


Dorge, I retract my earlier criticism of the color. I think they look pretty awesome. I'm checking with my pro shop tomorrow to see if they have any yet.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

The do look very nice!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

The final product with Laser Marking


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

eyeswideopen said:


> Dorge, I retract my earlier criticism of the color. I think they look pretty awesome. I'm checking with my pro shop tomorrow to see if they have any yet


This make my day. I think you will like it even more in person. That micro shades for the rest is really what draws me to decide again the black. I shall say, no 2 rest shall have the same identical shad as they are not in the same position of the tank, and the different density of the metal will give different shades too. Those faint lines are where the mould pressure points when formed thus the density is the highest and thus darkest.


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

Ive really been looking into this rest. From this view, the horizontal set screw is a star type head. Do they all come like that, or do they also come with a hex head horizontal set screw? Reason for me asking is: say you use the usual Allen wrenches, am I going to have to buy a separate screw driver just to adjust the rest?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

l3rian said:


> From this view, the horizontal set screw is a star type head. Do they all come like that, or do they also come with a hex head horizontal set screw? Reason for me asking is: say you use the usual Allen wrenches, am I going to have to buy a separate screw driver just to adjust the rest?


You observation is correct. Due to everything on the rest is METRIC, the only solution is to use a TORX® which allows me to bypass thee metric and SAE issue. For your information, by using Torx, I can use smaller screws which they are GR2 titanium too. Thus lighter over all weight. FYI, the only thread on the entire rest that is SAE is the screw that go on the bow. It is SAE as I do not expect anyone to re-tap the bow to fit the rest, and it is a matter of sourcing, not engineering. As for the question, do you need another set of tools, answer to that is yes. I highly recommended the set from WERA which I have found to be the best which I personally believe acquiring one would be a worthy investment.

Wera 967 SPKL/9 TORX BO Tamper-Resistant Ergonomic Key Set with Two-Component Storage Clip, 9-Piece
http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Tamper-R...4S7Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336925534&sr=8-1

If cost is an issue, you can just get a simple compound set from Lowes. FYI, you are going to need that T40 for the screw that put on the bow, or if your prefer, you can always use what you have in your archery box. And yes, you can use the hex key on the torx, just not the best and able to apply the maximum torque is it design to hanlde! The screw that comes with the rest is GR2 titanium T40 Torx which is only 1/4 the weight of what you use to use. Never rest or strip!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Firenock said:


> The final product with Laser Marking


Ordered....


----------

